# CD Brenner kackt beim brennen ab



## silence (8. März 2002)

hio!

Mein Brenner (Samsung SW-208 8x/4x/32x)
schreibt das Leadin/Leadout nicht fertig,
wenns soweit ist, das ers schreibt, passiert nix
mehr... Die Uhr läuft weiter, es wird aber 
auch keine CD Aktivität mehr angezeigt...
was kann ich tun?!


----------



## ERkann (8. März 2002)

*!!!!*

moin


paar info´s wären nicht schlecht!!!
welches brenn progy 
welches os
wie sieht die systemkonfig aus ?
usw.


gruß

ERkann immer


----------



## silence (8. März 2002)

Nero 5.7
Windows XP Professional
Meine Systemkonfig wären bissel lang ne?!


----------



## ERkann (8. März 2002)

lad dir mal ne neue firmware von deinem brenner runter.ich denke bei xp brauchst du die.


----------



## silence (9. März 2002)

Samsung Firmenware?!
Guck dich doch bitte mal auf deren Seite um.
biddescheen


----------



## ERkann (9. März 2002)

*fädisch*

moin


guck mal h I e R 
mußt nur mal auf den brenner schauen welcher das genau ist
hab 2 firmware updates gefunden sw-208B & sw-208F

hoffe habe geholfen


gruß

 FREAKY


----------



## silence (10. März 2002)

JUHU! Vielen dank!


----------



## Freaky (11. März 2002)

moin


gehe davon aus das es jetzt geklappt hat oder ?  

also bis im sommer


gruß 
freaky


----------



## silence (11. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Freaky _
> *moin
> 
> 
> ...



HÄÄÄ??????????????


----------



## Freaky (11. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von silence _
> *JUHU! Vielen dank! *




hab deine jubelschreie als erfolgreichen abschluß deines problems interpretiert *lol*


jo bis im sommer  (ist nur ne redensart von mir = bis demnächst)

gruß
freaky


----------

